# Just for fun-range report



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Had my Colt OMM, 1961, out on the prairie this morning. I never tire of this revolver making me look like I know what I'm doing. Shooting the blossoms off the little yellow flowers at random ranges, off hand, standing. 150 rounds of hand loaded target HBWC. Very relaxing, good to be home now, getting hot out there!!


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like a great day.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats the best kind of shooting - just for fun and no pressure!:smt033


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I get all romantic with my Colt as well,,,*

I have a 6" Trooper Mk III in .22 LR,,,
I pair it up with a H&R Sportster single-shot rifle.

Every now and then I'll go to a friends farm and walk his fields early in the morning,,,
I often get to pop a bunny or three for his dogs to eat.

Strolling slowly with that Hunk-o-Colt on my hip is exhilarating,,,
Takes me back to a very pleasant set of memories.

I too take shots at targets of opportunity,,,
It's all about a relaxing pace while leisurely plinking away.

Aarond


----------

